# A Mouse's Tail



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Well, it starts with a cat.. but then becomes the Mouse's Tail..

Partner was outside getting something from his van when Margaret Tiddler ran up to him with something in her mouth. She deposited it at his feet and he discovered it was a mouse.

Minutes later Partner was back in the kitchen asking me for a cardboad box. He had his hand cupped round a teeny tiny little mouse. I thought I might feel afraid in case he ran up my arm, but he looked so nervous and trembly, and he had such cute little black eyes that I couldn't be scared.

We put Mousie in a little box that had had teabags in it. He just crouched there, looking totally stunned.

We thought it best to leave him quietly alone, so we switched off the light and just left him there. We peeped in the box every hour or so, fully expecting to find him dead, but he was just sitting there trembling.

Later on, I put a teaspoon of muesli in the box with him, plus some water in an old bottle top in case he needed a drink. And I gave him a piece of paper towel in case he wanted to make a little bed.

Before went to bed, he was sitting up cleaning his whiskers. At that point we became hopeful that he might make it through the night. Partner declared he should be called 'Genghis' (as in Genghis Khan) because he was a fighter!

In the morning Genghis was looking quite lively and had done some little mouse's poos in the box. So it was time to give him his freedom. Partner took him to the field out the back . As soon as he opened the box, Genghis bounded out and disapeared into some long grass.

It was lovely having a little pet mousie for a night! I hope Genghis went on to live a long mousie life.  

seashell


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

So the mousey wasn't hurt at all? I'm glad to hear but I bet that mouse was scared half to death so close to those cat fangs lol :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a similar mousie story!

The former home-owner was a landscaper and left a lot of those plastic plant-pots stacked at the back of the property. I needed some and went down to get a small stack, the one I chose had fallen over onto its' side. When I brought them up to the backyard and started pulling them apart, I found a little "mouse apartment" with a nest and four little mice staring at me. One leapt out and I put the other plant pot back to enclose the remaining three. I went into the garage and got some leather gloves and caught the lone escapee and put him back into the 'mouse apartment' with the other three and carried their home back down to where I found them under the Oak tree.

I didn't keep mine as long as you did, they hadn't been harmed other than traumatized by me moving and invading their snug little home.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

I would of thought the one that escaped would be long gone! That was sweet to keep the family together. I might of screamed & threw the whole pot in my panicky mode


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

kitkat said:


> I might of screamed & threw the whole pot in my panicky mode


I _almost_ did! The mouse that ran, he was trapped against the concrete of the garage and hiding under a hosta leaf. If he'd been well-hidden I'd have left him, but since I knew where he was and there was no true shelter, I was able to grab him and reunite him with his family.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Ha ha, love your mousie story as well, Heidi  

seashell


----------

